# Replacing rivets with bolts



## Tittlema (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just joined tinboats because ive just purchased my first aluminum Jon boat. I'm already looking into making some modifications, and I'm wondering if I can replace some of the rivets that are below the waterline with a stainless steel button head machine screw. Also, the 3M5200 doesn't say it's for aluminum. Is this the best sealant to use? Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jigngrub (Aug 4, 2011)

You can do it, and they'll probably hold for a while (years), but eventually...

Rivets are your friend, and if you're going to own a riveted boat you should learn how to use them.

This is an easy way to do rivets.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0MA1-5NXjs&feature=related


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 4, 2011)

Id replace them with the solid rivets just like the manufacturer uses. I'm actually in the process of rebucking and replacing a few rivets now before I steelflex and paint. Its quite simple to do and inexpensive. I went to Harbor Freight and purchased an air hammer that came with 9 bits for 12.99. Rather than pay extra for a bucking bit, I took the advice from another member here and made my own. I took the pointed bit that came with the hammer and cut it off flat, then took a half inch drill bit and drilled into the end of it slightly to give it the rough dome shape. I then put the bit in my drill and spun it while I worked emory cloth into the end to finish and smooth the dome. It took all of 5 minutes to make the bit. I have been using a big heavy pad lock as my bucking bar because its smooth and was the only heavy chunk of steel I had laying around. Wroks perfectly!! So I have 13 bucks in my bucking tools and I think I paid around 12 bucks for a box of 100 rivets. It takes seconds to install a rivet and they are water tight. Also saves you from having to buy the epoxy and that special tool that was used in the video posted above.



....and yes, 3M 5200 is the best stuff to use.


----------



## Tittlema (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! The main reason I'd be using the bolts would be to install supports for a partial deck, I can't really think of another way to mount the supports. But I will stay with the rivets everywhere else. Thanks again!


----------



## jigngrub (Aug 5, 2011)

Tittlema said:


> Thanks for the advice! The main reason I'd be using the bolts would be to install supports for a partial deck, I can't really think of another way to mount the supports. But I will stay with the rivets everywhere else. Thanks again!



Frame your deck using aluminum angle and rivets. Fasten your supports to the ribs of the boat with rivets, your deck will be lighter and stronger, and even if your plywood rots your framing won't.

You can get aluminum angle pretty cheap at a scrap yard or recycling center.


----------



## Tittlema (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, I was wondering if that would hold good. Sounds good, thanks for posting!


----------

